# Did I miss the Rangers jokes?



## Yer Maw (Feb 17, 2012)

Perhaps I've missed them but some of the better ones I've heard:

1. New Rangers DVD coming out titled Rangers 1873-2012 Sashes to Ashes.

2. Rangers have signed a new TV deal for next season with the History Channel.

3. Celtic have launched the Help A Hun Appeal aka HAHA!

Not looking very good for them at the moment and seems to get worse each day.  I'd rather they didn't go under and I don't think they're the only ones teetering on the edge.  Too many clubs in the UK surviving on assets and no money actually in the bank.


----------



## jpenno (Feb 17, 2012)

Portsmouth are also in severe trouble - problem is that the majority of the assets are the players and with transfer windows closed other then Russia and China not much chance of raising any Â£Â£Â£ quickly.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 17, 2012)

The Administrators have taken over Ibrox and have decided in an a attempt to raise some much needed cash they are going to re-name the stadium the Inland Revenue Arena.....the I.R.A. for short, but it's only provisional at the moment........


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Feb 17, 2012)

The Jokes about Rangers ARE NOT FUNNY.





They are HILARIOUS.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 17, 2012)

sydney greenstreet said:



			The Jokes about Rangers ARE NOT FUNNY.





They are HILARIOUS.
		
Click to expand...

 :thup: :whoo: :rofl:


----------



## Dodger (Feb 17, 2012)

A Reverend has just been on Reporting Scotland saying that Rangers are a club that always act with great dignity.


That is without doubt the best joke I have heard this week.


----------



## Tommo21 (Feb 17, 2012)

Madandra.....he just posted on facebook.

What has 4 legs and has more money than Rangers FC.



















Harry Redknapps dog.


----------



## Sponge1980 (Feb 17, 2012)

There's a story in todays Sun revealing that Craig Whyte's financial advisor is also a star and producer of porn films. The Sun printed a list of possible film titles. They are as follows:

1. Debbie does Govan
2. Boogie Whytes
3. Broxy Bare
4. Vatman & Throbbin
5. Bear-Back Mountain
6. Simply the Breast
7. Emman-Blue-elle
8. The Bonk Job
9. The Willy Boys
10. YesYesYessssPL

Number 4 is my favourite. There must be better ones than those though, I just cant think of any.


----------



## Lanark_Golfer (Feb 17, 2012)

Sponge1980 said:



			There's a story in todays Sun revealing that Craig Whyte's financial advisor is also a star and producer of porn films. The Sun printed a list of possible film titles. They are as follows:

1. Debbie does Govan
2. Boogie Whytes
3. Broxy Bare
4. Vatman & Throbbin
5. Bear-Back Mountain
6. Simply the Breast
7. Emman-Blue-elle
8. The Bonk Job
9. The Willy Boys
10. YesYesYessssPL

Number 4 is my favourite. There must be better ones than those though, I just cant think of any.
		
Click to expand...

Vatman & Throbbin :rofl:


----------



## madandra (Feb 17, 2012)

It was a nice touch when the kids from Yorkhill Hospital visited the Rangers players at Ibrox to cheer them up.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 17, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## bladeplayer (Feb 18, 2012)

Young boy walking through the park sees 2 rangers season tickets nailed to a tree ... result he thinks . has a quick look around to see if anyone is watching ,theres not , so he robs the nail & legs it


----------



## Dodger (Feb 18, 2012)

8/1 for Killie to win today..............like giving money away.

Rangers,the club that just keeps giving....what a great week it has been.:rofl:


----------



## Dodger (Feb 18, 2012)

Taken from Dan Walker's twitter....

Great spot from Ian Turner on Final Score. Initials of teams from 4th to 1st in the SPL spell out *HMRC*. Odd coincidence.:whoo:


----------



## jpenno (Feb 18, 2012)

Dodger said:



			8/1 for Killie to win today..............like giving money away.

Rangers,the club that just keeps giving....what a great week it has been.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

That may have been the plan apparently the administrators can't find Â£24million from the season ticket loans maybe it's at ladbrokes


----------



## Dodger (Feb 18, 2012)

You may just enjoy this one.........................








You couldn't make it up!!:rofl:


----------



## Mr_T (Feb 18, 2012)

Is the biggest joke not the fact that they'll be docked 10 points yet still be third and probably favourites to come second? The quality of the SPL is outstanding


----------



## chris661 (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr_T said:



			Is the biggest joke not the fact that they'll be docked 10 points yet still be third and probably favourites to come second? The quality of the SPL is outstanding 

Click to expand...

Yeah cos the premiership can be won by any number of four teams of course


----------



## chris661 (Feb 18, 2012)

Dodger said:



			You may just enjoy this one.........................








You couldn't make it up!!:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Go and have a lurk on the rangers media forum and "the bears den" and you will really see how deluded they are. :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr_T (Feb 18, 2012)

Not related to administration but funny all the same... What do Rangers and 3 pin plugs have in common?


They're both absoluetly useless in Europe


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 18, 2012)

Mr_T said:



			Is the biggest joke not the fact that they'll be docked 10 points yet still be third and probably favourites to come second? The quality of the SPL is outstanding 

Click to expand...

Hmmm.... take 10 points off Man U and they'll be comfortably third in the EPL and a good bet to overhaul Spurs for second before the end of the season. Methinks you don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## granters (Feb 18, 2012)

took 10 points off and they were still 2nd anyway. Same happens all ver Europe, the fact we only have a 12 team league just makes it more obvious. As a recent convert to the mighty Killie, i'm delighted with todays result!


----------



## Iaing (Feb 18, 2012)

Dodger said:



			8/1 for Killie to win today..............like giving money away.

Rangers,the club that just keeps giving....what a great week it has been.:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Dean Sheils at 12/1 for the first goal wasn't a bad bet either Dodge.


----------



## Iaing (Feb 19, 2012)

My big mate bought a Rangers strip in Tesco yesterday.

The girl on the till took 10 points off his clubcard.


----------



## smange (Feb 19, 2012)

The Sun newspaper today admitted hacking into Ally McCoists mobile phone................and topped it up with a tenner:rofl:


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2012)

Interesting time for Scottish football though because, if Rangers do fold, then that leaves Celtic winning the title every year and not really being challenged by anyone. Wonder how long they'll take that for before the talk of them finding another league to play in begins again. England would be a bad move for them as from what I have seen of them, they are at best a mid-table Premiership side. That would then leave a 'North Sea' option involving teams from Scandinavia, Holland and Belgium - all of whom's top teams are very mediocre. 

Love them or loathe them, the harsh reality is that Scottish football needs Rangers.


----------



## wrighty1874 (Feb 19, 2012)

PieMan said:



			Interesting time for Scottish football though because, if Rangers do fold, then that leaves Celtic winning the title every year and not really being challenged by anyone. Wonder how long they'll take that for before the talk of them finding another league to play in begins again. England would be a bad move for them as from what I have seen of them, they are at best a mid-table Premiership side. That would then leave a 'North Sea' option involving teams from Scandinavia, Holland and Belgium - all of whom's top teams are very mediocre. 

Love them or loathe them, the harsh reality is that Scottish football needs Rangers.
		
Click to expand...

We'll let you have another player and only take half the money. Need them like I need a hole in the head!


----------



## PieMan (Feb 19, 2012)

wrighty1874 said:



			We'll let you have another player and only take half the money. Need them like I need a hole in the head!
		
Click to expand...

But if you need transfer revenue to keep operating and put back into developing younger players, where is it going to come from if you take Rangers out of the equation? (admittedly a Rangers that has money to actually pay the fees!) Plus, think of the TV revenue - if Rangers fold then the likes of Sky are not going to be putting huge sums into Scottish football without Old Firm matches.


----------



## Dodger (Feb 22, 2012)

Genius!!

http://vimeo.com/36764975  :rofl:


----------



## Val (Feb 22, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Genius!!

http://vimeo.com/36764975  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

An old favourite with new sub titles, brilliant stuff


----------

